# August's Fishing Status from Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
August 15, 2019*





Cooperation. Itâ€™s a necessity in almost every part of our daily lives. Marriage, family, business, and even our hobbies require cooperation. Without cooperation, life tends to spin out of control, or at the very least, grinds to a frustrating halt. Everything is easier when there is cooperation. Here at Bay Flats Lodge, cooperation plays a big part in our everyday work. Weâ€™re always hopeful the fish will cooperate, and with guides like the ones here to entice them, thatâ€™s usually the case. At the lodge itself there is constant cooperation between the different elements of the staff. Housekeeping, the kitchen staff, maintenance personnel, and the lodge management team continually work with each other in an attempt at making sure our guests have the time of their lives. We know that
if we work together, everyone wins.
Whether youâ€™re looking for a family getaway, a team building event or a place for your next business meeting, let Bay Flats Lodge cooperate with you in making it a smooth experience. â€" *Randy Brown, Lodge Manager*






​
*Augustâ€™s Fishing Status​*_Written by: Capt. Stephen Boriskie​_





​
The past two weeks could have been taken from the pages of my log book for any August, as this month has not disappointed. Weâ€™ve been catching good trout and a few redfish while fishing both from the boat and wade fishing. Boat fishing has proven scattered success depending upon the wind, but overall has been good with some days realizing full limits while keying in on the edges of shell reefs or other bottom structure. The wade fishing has been solid using either lures or live bait in knee to waist deep water, with better success while focusing on slight drop offs or changes in the bay floor such as sand holes adjacent to grass beds.

Being largely a corporate destination these days, the majority of our customers at Bay Flats Lodge are guests who are being entertained by suppliers, distributors, sales folks and so on, and most are either new, or minimally experienced, to the saltwater ways and want to stay in the boat and fish with bait. Weâ€™re using live croaker and the results on most days have been ranging from satisfactory to fabulous depending how hard the wind blows overnight and in the morning hours. There have been times when the fish simply wonâ€™t bite until certain times in the day. The past couple days for me the fish have been untouchable early in the morning, but then their mouths open wide just prior to noon. The key has been to just stay with it each morning, and donâ€™t let a slack bite deter you - stick to the plan and keep fishing. Eventually, we have been rewarded with some good fish, and a lot of happy customers.

Wade fishing is my favorite, and dare I say the fav amongst most of my fellow guides, and I say this for several reasons, not the least of which is keeping cool once the sun gets up and starts pounding on us - by 8:00am each morning it seems like the heat of the day when you are in the boat! That initial plunge into the water when starting your first wading session first thing in the morning is refreshing, and it changes your whole attitude for the day. Aside from comfort, wade fishing allows customers many more chances to catch fish, because the angler is right there on the fishâ€™s level and able to make subtle moves to keep up with a bite. While wading one day earlier this week, I wasnâ€™t getting bites after making several casts, so I shuffled my feet to the right a bit and immediately hooked some good trout. When that bite died, I did the same thing and moved ten or twenty yards, and BAM, same thing. The noise of a boat and inability to make these moves without causing a commotion are surely the reason wade fishing beats boat fishing over and over again. Give it a try and request to wade fish with us and see what itâ€™s about. There are considerations before you enter the water of course, but overall if you havenâ€™t tried wade fishing, youâ€™re missing out on the total saltwater experience.






​
August is in full swing and there are many events requiring your attention during this busy month. Make some time to take advantage of the last bit of summer by booking a fishing trip with us here at Bay Flats Lodge â€" (888) 677-4868. While I canâ€™t promise youâ€™ll limit-out on trout or redfish, I can promise that if you do give us a try, youâ€™ll certainly learn some new things about saltwater fishing, and you may even learn something new about yourself!

*2019-20 Winter Fishing Special​*





​
Summer is finally here in full force. The thermometer is pushing triple digits and it seems the humidity is doing everything it can to do the same, so what better time to talk about winter fishing. Bay Flats Lodge is running a Winter Fishing Special to make enjoying the coolest time of year even easier. Regardless of how you want to fish - wading, boat fishing, or even airboat fishing - your trip is now more affordable than ever. â€" Randy Brown, Lodge Manager

The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

*Equipment:*
â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*Share Your Bay Flats Memories​*





​
Thereâ€™s nothing more special than you, our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Thatâ€™s why weâ€™ve put photos from your lodge visit out on our SmugMug page so you can show them off to the world. These photos, just like your visit, pull people together. Now you can showcase the memories of your visit with friends, family, customers, or co-workers in the way in which you wish for them to be seen. Bring the memories back to life!









*CLICK HERE TO GO TO SMUGMUG*​
*More Fishing Ideas for This Month​*Some of our guests who have recently been wading amongst a good amount of mud and grass, and sand and shell, have had some tremendous results. With the higher temperatures we are experiencing right now, weâ€™re finding that anglers seem to be doing better in the back country areas over mud and grass on those days which present us with higher tide levels, and not on days of lower tides. These back bays require a certain level of water in order to be attractive to the fish, especially in real skinny shallows, and especially during the summertime heat.






​
However, when you do look for fish in these secluded areas you should begin your search over a hard-sand bottom with a mixture of occasional shell. A lot of folks will catch their fair share of trout over shell in August and September as a result of their focus upon many of the larger, open-bay shell reefs while tossing live bait. Another favorite preference for many this month will be to do whatever possible in order to maintain concealment from the masses while throwing nothing but artificial baits.

Top water lures should be your first go-to bait this month, and you should be throwing them into the darkness of the very early light hours just prior to sunrise, and then again during the hours of the day just adjacent to sunset. Experiment if you will, but you should probably also be downsizing your surface baits this month to the smaller-sized lures, especially in instances of very slight wind conditions and little wave action across the surface of the water.

If youâ€™re looking for alternative wading options, you might also like to try concentrating a few wading sessions this month along the leeward shorelines of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay while keying in on sand guts with intermittent grass patches. Anglers will be doing this a lot in August, and they'll generally be looking for structure in a neighboring area that shows signs of depressions and pockets running parallel to skinny water along the shorelines. The top water bite generally doesn't last much past sunrise, so be ready to switch to plastics while heading out to deeper water as the morning progresses. Good luck, and keep grindin'!

*What Our Recent Guests Are Saying​*_Patsy was exceptional - great hostess! Capt. Perry Rankin is and awesome guide! The food is excellent, and the entire facility is very comfortable and beautiful! - *Angel D. 8/12/19*

The lodge staff were all great! Capt. Doug Russell is awesome - really enjoyed having him as a guide! We loved playing the corn hole game, and we thoroughly enjoyed the amazing food! All went well! - *Jared P. 8/12/19*

Great staff! - *Phong V. 8/12/19*

Entire staff was nice and respectful. Bay flats Lodge should win an award for best accommodations hands down. Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was fantastic! He welcomes you, teaches you, and if you follow his lead you'll catch fish. I really appreciate him taking the time to show my group a great time and to make a memory to last a lifetime. I simply cannot wait to dig into the fresh catch with my family. The meals the ladies prepared were fantastic - cooked with love is always a positive! I couldn't stop calling my spouse and sending pictures of how great everything was! Thanks for a great weekend! - *Artie E. 8/12/19*

Capt. Heath Borchert is a great guide - I would recommend him! We had a good time in the outdoor kitchen area, and the house we stayed in was perfect. Breakfast was my favorite meal, but we had an all-around great experience. Keep up the good work! - *Jeff T. 8/12/19[*/I]

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 20 % Precip.*
A mix of clouds and sun. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 92F. WSW winds shifting to SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip.*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High near 90F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip.*
Abundant sunshine. High 91F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip.*
Sunny skies. High near 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip.*
A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly sunny, with a high near 92.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 85.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 87.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle





​_


----------

